# What the he!! are these?



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got these slow moving, grey/white, very delicate, fuzzy bugs crawling on the pothos plant. So far, they only reside there and on no other plants. It seems they are depositing a fuzzy, maybe chalky looking substance on the "crotch" of the stems of the leaves and runner. 

Does anyone have a clue of what they are, and how to get rid of them?


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

That's a mealy bug/scale insect. A bad pest. (Search the forum for treatment methods; best treatment is prevention by treating plants *before* putting them in a vivarium, with a bleach dip--also search the forum for that!)

Mealybug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

That picture reminds me of a young predatory insect, cryptolaemus...aka mealybug destroyer...otherwise a mealybug itself


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow! You're right...they are definantly mealy bugs. Does anyone have a decent way to get rid of them?


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Fire.

In all seriousness, you will need to treat your entire collection (or whatever shares a bench / tank with the affected plant) multiple times a few days apart with an organic insecticide if you got that route, and be very thorough, or use a systemic if the plant isn't being used with animals currently or in the near future.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I still am thinking it may be the mealy bug destroyer...a GOOD insect


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like a mealy bug to me as well, but here is the big question, is this an a planted tank only or do you have critters in there too? If no critters you can either pick them off yourself or use a mild insecticidal soap but use that with caution.
http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/mealybug/citrusmealy.jpg


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a mealy-bugger to me!
And depending on the plant, in my experience, they're a pain in the bud to get rid off. 
I used to find them A LOT on the plants in the Lowe's greenhouse.
Prevention is really the best way by washing/dipping the plant before you plant it! 
Therefore I do not even buy any plans for my Viv. (or any houseplants) at 'my' Lowe's because I know they will always somehow be present. 

If you have a bunch, I suggest to take your plant out of your viv. before the bugs spreads out to other plants and to make it easier on yourself. With this little 'bugger' you've got to be thorough or they will reappear again! 

-Some say for light infestation dab insect with a Q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol.
(Because they like to hide in little unreachable spaces and youu can't find them all, after this treatment often they reappear again).

-I've heard people using dish soap before. If you have a lot. Rinse of your plant well (this will get rid of the some bigger ones). Than 'wash' your plant with dish soap and rinse it off. You might have to do this a few times during some time period to make sure you've got every bugger!

-Insecticidal soap does also exist. But because it contains fatty acids from potassium (If I remember it right) it penetrates/damages the outer shell of the mealybug and dries them out. Good for the bug, BUT CAN YOU IMAGINE what it will do with your frog??!!! 
*DO ENOUGH RESEARCH and THINK TWICE before you even flirt with the idea using insecticidal soap*.

These are my 2 cents.. Use google, see what you can find. 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Even if it is a juvie form of Cryptolaemus, the OP's original post sure seems to describe a mealybug infestation; the presence of a specialist predator would just confirm it! Still going to have to treat that tank . . .


----------

